# GSG Hosts Open House July 18 At Tulsa Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A vendor showcase, equipment demos, and giveaways are just some of the fun events planned for the GSG Open House scheduled for Friday, July 18 at the company’s Tulsa, Okla. location. Stop by between 10 a.m. and 2 p.m. and enjoy a tour of the facilities, a free lunch, and get your ticket to win a variety of prizes to be given away during the event.

It’s a great chance to see some of the newest technology and products available to ensure your shop is the most efficient, productive, and profitable it can be. 

The Tulsa facility is located at 6731 S. Eastern Ave., Oklahoma City, OK 73149. The phone number is 405-672-0555. RSVP by sending an email to [email protected] so GSG can ensure they have plenty of food for all who are coming. For directions, go to
From IH240E.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

